# A Manny Minute - Be Patient and Creative through our training



## Brian King (Jan 12, 2014)

http://youtu.be/PyWA6Vrjb0E

A nice clip from Manny. I like the way he articulates the lessons and takes some of the mystery out.

Regards
Brian King


----------

